# Priceless pic...



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Wife snapped this pic while we were at Messick Pt on Sunday for a couple hours.  We didn't catch anything, but we had a good time. There was bait everywhere, with tons of mullet jumping around, and schools of peanut bunker all over the place. Good stuff! Hopefully my back heals up quickly so I can get back out again. Just being on the water for about an hour put the hurt right back into it, but it was worth it. 










She got a good shot of an osprey up close as well. He was injured and some folks were waiting for the game warden to show up to figure out what to do with him.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

You can't be more correct about that being priceless. Hope that's in a frame on the wall. I'm working on my den now into becoming my hunting/fishing room. I have all kinds of pictures of me and the kids together doing outdoor stuff. Priceless....just priceless.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Two great shots. Pretty work.

PS Catching fish is just an option.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Yep, that is priceless for sure!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Yep, that is priceless for sure!


Agreed.:beer:


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow beautiful pictures? 2 questions, was the camera used one of professional quality? Also, is your wife a professional photographer or a really good hobbiest?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

redgrappler said:


> Wow beautiful pictures? 2 questions, was the camera used one of professional quality? Also, is your wife a professional photographer or a really good hobbiest?


She's using a Nikon D80, and she does do some professional work as a part time photographer for a jewelry/beading supply site. She's a bit of both..hobbiest/pro.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

That first picture you need to frame it and hang it on your walls. It's a priceless memory maker for sure.
TC of the back!


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

That’s one of those rare, fleetingly captured Kodak moments, where when your son gets married, you put on proud fatherly display a montage of your sons being…priceless indeed…thanks for sharing…by the looks of it he’s arguing for more fishy peripherals..


----------

